# اول هاتف محمول مضاد للسرقة



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*انتاج أول هاتف محمول مضاد للسرقة !
**





أنتجت بريطانيا أول هاتف محمول مضاد للسرقة، حيث يبدأ الجهاز فى الصراخ فى حالة سرقته أو فقده. وتنتج شركة "سينكرونيكا" البريطانية برمجة مكافحة السرقة ولدى عملها يمحى نظام المحمول جميع البيانات المخزنة فى ذاكرته منفذا فى نفس الوقت نسخة منها فى خادم الكمبيوتر لهذه الشركة. و قوبلت التقنية الجديدة بموجة من الترحيب الحار فى بريطانيا حيث تشير التقديرات إلى سرقة عشرة آلاف محمول شهريا فى لندن وحدها كما أن واحدا من أصل عشرة أشخاص يمتلكون الهاتف المحمول تعرض لحادث سرقة محموله الخاص مرة واحدة فى حياته على الأقل. ويحتاج أصحاب المحمول إلى أقل من نصف دقيقة لاكتشاف اختفاء الهاتف المحمول. 
وكل ما ينبغى عمله على صاحب المحمول عمله هو الاتصال بمشغل الخدمة للابلاغ عن اختفائه. وبناء على ذلك يجرى وقف الدخول إلى الجهاز عدا صاحبه. ثم يبدأ الهاتف المحمول فى الصراخ بصورة مزعجة مما قد يضع سارقه فى مأزق حرج حيث ستسلط عليه كل العيون*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكرررررررره جميله بجد .. ميرررسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ناس مخها شغال 

زى جهاز انظار العربيه 

شكراااااااااااااااا على الموضوع  الجميل يا جوجو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

بس دا جيل قديم

ياريت يعملوة على الاجهزة الجديدة

وثانكس على الخبرررررررررر​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *فكرررررررره جميله بجد .. ميرررسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


*نورتى يا دونا بمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> ناس مخها شغال ​
> 
> زى جهاز انظار العربيه ​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل يا جوجو​


*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمشركتك الجميلة يا كاندى *
*ربنا يبارك حضورك*​


----------



## قلم حر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة جميله .
شكرا لتعبك .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بس دا جيل قديم​
> 
> ياريت يعملوة على الاجهزة الجديدة​
> 
> وثانكس على الخبرررررررررر​


*حاضر يا فراشة اوعدك من بكرة الصبح الساعة 9 الفجر كدة *
*هروح اناقش معاهم الموضوع دة*
**
*وشكرا لمرورك وكلمتك الطيبة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> فكرة جميله .
> شكرا لتعبك .
> الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


 ميرسى لمرورك 
مشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *حاضر يا فراشة اوعدك من بكرة الصبح الساعة 9 الفجر كدة *
> 
> *هروح اناقش معاهم الموضوع دة*
> **
> ...




بس الفجر دا من 9 ونص ل10

 انت ماشي بتوقيت اية ؟ اوعى تقولي الشرابية

ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## جيلان (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> ثم يبدأ الهاتف المحمول فى الصراخ بصورة مزعجة مما قد يضع سارقه فى مأزق حرج حيث ستسلط عليه كل العيون



*ههههههههههههههههه
ده لو خطف طفل كان هيبقى اريح
نظام حلو جدا
ميرسى يا جوجو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

راااااااااائع 
مرسىىىىىى يا جوجو على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو اوى يعنى لو حد حاول يسرقه التليفون يصرخ هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا فكرة حلوة اوى
ميرسى  ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااائع
> 
> مرسىىىىىى يا جوجو على الخبر
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
*ميرسى يا حبيبى على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى يا باشا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ده لو خطف طفل كان هيبقى اريح*
> *نظام حلو جدا*
> *ميرسى يا جوجو*


ههههههههه
تعليقك روعة يا جيلان
ميرسى لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (2 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلو اوى يعنى لو حد حاول يسرقه التليفون يصرخ هههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> لا فكرة حلوة اوى
> 
> ميرسى ربنا يباركك​


*شكرا لمرورك يا سويتى*
*نورتى بوجودك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_مشكور كتييييير



​​_


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكور كتييييير​​_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بس كل دا وشكلة زباله فى الاخر دا عديتى انا شكلها احلى ​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بس كل دا وشكلة زباله فى الاخر دا عديتى انا شكلها احلى ​


*جميلة المشاركة الفعالة *
*حلوة فيكى اوى يا ميرنا*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *جميلة المشاركة الفعالة *
> 
> *حلوة فيكى اوى يا ميرنا*
> *نورتى *
> ...


 
بتتريق :t9:​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*انشالله على ما مصر تعرفه وتطبقه هنكون فى 2080 
هههههههههههههههههه

طبعا اخترااااع جميل

ميرسى على الخبر ده وعقبالنا*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> بتتريق :t9:​


*لا معتقدش لانك الافضل*
*بغير انك اختى الكبيرة *
*وهاد ما بيصح منى*
*اسف ان كان وصلك احساس غلط بس فعلا مو بقصد*​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *انشالله على ما مصر تعرفه وتطبقه هنكون فى 2080 *
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههه*​
> *طبعا اخترااااع جميل*​
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يدبر*
*بس المهم انة يوصل مثل ما بتحكى*
*هههه*
*شكرا لمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *لا معتقدش لانك الافضل*
> 
> *بغير انك اختى الكبيرة *
> *وهاد ما بيصح منى*
> *اسف ان كان وصلك احساس غلط بس فعلا مو بقصد*​


 
كان نفسى ادخل خناقة :smil8:
انا بهزر معاك ليه بتتاسف ​


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> كان نفسى ادخل خناقة :smil8:
> 
> 
> انا بهزر معاك ليه بتتاسف ​


 *خلاص خلاص ماتتعصبى هيك*
*بدى سحبتها*
*اوكى *
*هيك اتحلت مو محتاجة خناقة بقى *
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة عسل امتى بقى ينزل عندنا

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> فكرة عسل امتى بقى ينزل عندنا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع


شكراااااا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شوفوا الناس بتفكر و تخترع فى ايه واحنا بنفكر اواى الواحد بس يجمع فلوس يشترى موبايل حتى لو كان 3310
ههههه
شكراا على الموضوع


----------



## just member (13 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شوفوا الناس بتفكر و تخترع فى ايه واحنا بنفكر اواى الواحد بس يجمع فلوس يشترى موبايل حتى لو كان 3310
> ههههه
> شكراا على الموضوع


 ههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل دة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على ايه ديه حقيقه واقعه


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شكراا على ايه ديه حقيقه واقعه


 
*ميرسى يا امى الجميلة  على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جوجو

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا كليمو لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------

